# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gatimet e detit!

## Fiori

Irida
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 2
(2/9/01 7:46:39 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Merr 2 fileto peshku te fresketa 200-300 gram secili. Merr 3 qepe te kuqe ose te bardha te medha dhe pret ne feta. Fillo dhe skuq qepet ne zjarr te ngadalte duke i trazuar shpesh per 15 minuta derisa te shkrihen (jo te digjen). Pataj merr 5 ose 6 thelba udhre dhe 3 ose 4 domate te medha te prera kubike dhe dhe i hedh ne te njetin tigan qe gatuan qepen se bashku me 3 ose 4 gjethe dafine. I kaverdis qepet, domatet dhe hudhrat derisa hudhrat te zbuten. I hedh kripe dhe piper duke e provuar per shije. Pastaj ndez furren ne 350 degrees dhe e le te ngrohet. Ne kete kohe i hedh "gjellen" e krijuar me qepet, hudhrat, domatet dhe dafinat ne nje tave mesatarisht te madhe. Vendos filetot e peshkut siper "gjelles" duke e sperkatur me pak vaj ulliri dhe kripe. E vendos taven te mbuluar me leter alumini ne furre dhe e pjek per 20-30 minuta (varet nga trashesia e filetove te peshkut). Pas 20-30 minutash kontrollon peshkun nese eshte bere ose jo. E heq letren e aluminit nga tava dhe vendos taven ne furre perseri per 5-10 minuta per t'i dhene peshkut ngjyre. Pas kesaj e heq taven nga furra dhe e le te ftohet per te ngrene.

Ju siguroj qe do te lepini gishtat 



brari
Deputet
Re: Tave me peshk
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 shum bukur e ke spjeguar.e bera prov. vertet fantastike. ira urime.

----------


## Estella

Nxehet ne fillim tjegulla. Peshku I sapozene pastrohet nga te brendshmet por nuk duhet te pastrohet nga luspat. Duhet te lahet dhe kullohet. Peshkut I hidhet kripe nga Brenda si edhe nga jashte dhe vihet mbi tjegullen e nxehte e cila qendron mbi prush deri sa te piqet nga te dyja anet. Peshku mund te piqet me dhjamin e vet ose mund ti hidhet pak vaj n.q.s peshku nuk ka dhjame. Gjate pjekjes luspat ngelen ne tjegull prandaj nuk eshte nevoja qe peshku te pastrohet nga luspat.
Hidhini limon sipas deshires dhe shoqerojeni me nje gote vere te bardhe dhe me sallate. Kjo eshte shume e shendetshme per personat qe vuajne nga dhjamosja e zemres ose nga kolesteroli I larte.

----------


## Fiori

Vetem titulli me beri te me shkonte goja leng  :perqeshje:  Per Vit te Ri me prit nga shtepia dhe do te kerkoj Peshk ne tjegull se ne Amerike jemi fundja nuk eshte turp te kerkosh per te ngrene vete ah dhe dua nje tas te madh me akullore dhe fruta LOL  :ngerdheshje: 

Te pergatita te pakten...

----------


## Estella

Te prita per viten e ri por nuk erdhe.
Biles ca skishte gatu shpia.
Do sjell ca receta te reja ketu kete fundjave.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Estella, me falni po "tjegllat" ku o gjeni ju andej? A ka ne Home Depot? Sa per peshkun kollaj.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

Une per veten time kam kaluar "border" Canada.  Edhe ne amerike mund ti gjesh sepse ka dyqane speciale ndertimesh  qe i shesin.

----------


## Brari

Gjej peshkun Ti Cori si Tjeglla sa te dush gjej un..Nish tullen afer e kam..lol.

----------


## Estella

Si fillim po bej nje permbledhje te vogel me disa  menyra se si mund te gatuajme gjelle te ndryshme me peshk, ngjala, sardele, gafore, karkaleca, kallamare, sepje midhje, etj.

Po e filloj me midhje.

Zijen midhje te medha duke llogaritur 4-5 cope per person. U hiqet indi lidhes dhe pastrohet guaska derisa te shkelqeje. vendosen ne pjate dhe i hidhet limon sipas deshires si edhe kripe dhe piper.

----------


## Estella

Midhje me vaj ulliri dhe uthull.
Midhjet e zjera (pa guaska) vendosen ne nje pjatance dhe u hidhet kripe, majdanoz, piper, 1 luge gjelle vaj ulliri, sperkaten me leng limoni ose uthull dhe pastaj mund te shoqerohen me sallate. (per sallate te pershtatshme shihni temen e sallates po ne kete forum)

----------


## Estella

Karkaleca te ferguar me veze!

Karkalecat e pastruar vihen te zjejne dhe me pas kullohen. U hidhet kripe, leng limoni (me i shijshem origjinali) lyhen me mjell, veze te rrahur dhe skuqen. 

Keto sherbehen zakonisht me sallate dhe feta limoni.

----------


## *London girl*

KALLAMAR TE MBUSHUR .

PER 700gr kallamar te mbushur duhen.800gr kallamar,200gr karkaleca,350gr domate,150gr ullinj te zi,50gr majdanoz,100mlvaj,buke e grire 50 gr,30 gr kripe piper.

Pastrojme mire kallamaret.Ne mikser hedhim 100gr kallamar,150gr domate,30gr majdanoz,20gr krip piper,buken,ullinjt,karkalecat dhe grime gjithcka.ME kete perberje mbushim kallamaret duke i mbyllur me ndonje kruajtse dhembesh.Ne nje tenxhere hedhim vajin ,vendosim kallamaret duke shtuar domatet, kripen dhe piperin e mbetur.I mbulojme me uje dhe i veme te gatuhen me zjarr te ulet per rreth 30 minuta.

----------


## Estella

Barbunj te pjekur ne leter.

Marinohen peshqit  me leng limoni, piper te zi, vaj, gjethe dafine, dhe vendosini ne firigorifer 1-2 ore. Merret letra dhe pritet me e gjate se gjatesia e peshkut dhe lyhet me lyre. Peshku mblidhet ne leter ne forme rroleje, palosen anet dhe piqet ne tave te lyer me lyre. Sherbehet me pas me sallate dhe sigurisht feta limoni.
ME kete do te shkonte mjaft mire nje gote vere e bardhe.

4-5 persona
2 peshq
! kokerr e gjysem limoni. Vaj ulliri mundesisht  i rafinuar (se eshte me i shendetshem por duhet te bjere sa me pak ere), kripe, piper dhe gjethe dafine 2 cope.

----------


## olsen

fantastike me gjalp te tretur.

----------


## ^AngeL^

un po qe se eshte peshku i mire e kam ne qef me qene i skuqur

----------


## ^AngeL^

huh qya me mi hedh mua kush ato ne pjat ja jep surratit

----------


## olsen

pse s'te pelqen gaforrja ty ?apo je mesuar vetem me groshe dhe qepe!!

----------


## ^AngeL^

e ca kujto ti ore
un i kam frike me i par larg ato lere mo ne pjat
pastaj lere lere me i ngrene pupupupupup

----------


## dordi1

o.k. 
boll me peshq e me gaforre
ja se si mund te shijohet nje perfect dinner;
nje duzine oysters, guacka si i thone, natyrisht te fresketa, bluepoint, ose malpuiqe si do qe te jene jane fantastike...
pastaj tre pound lobster per person ne zgare ose steamed, sipas deshires...
rekomandohet horseradish dhe coctail sauce per guackat dhe gjalpe i skuqur per lobster
eksperienca do qe nje shishe vere , ndofta nje pinot noir nga burgundy e Frances ta shoqeroje tavolinen...
rezultati? provoni dhe ta shikoni....


buon appetitt a si i thone galet.........

----------


## GoDDeSS

> _Postuar më parë nga london_girl_ 
> *un po qe se eshte peshku i mire e kam ne qef me qene i skuqur*


edhe un keshu e kam me shume qejf...nejse edhe ato menyrat e tjera sjan dhe aq keq  :perqeshje:

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Ýka  une  s e me  mori  uria  duke  lexuar  gatime :buzeqeshje: )))))))

----------

